# CT Sketch



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Got bored, and doodled my sister's CT in abstract form. 

Ran out of room for the cadual though.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I took a swing at sketching bettas before and I made them too big too! Who knew they were so hard to sketch! Great job though


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to try drawing/sketching Betta Fish!!!
I hope mine turn out really nice like yours!!!
I'm going to post them up soon. 
Watch me Fail/Be good at this!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

